# Sudwala



## cedars (Dec 14, 2011)

Has anyone paid 2013 fees yet-I sent Niky an email a week ago and have had no reply???  Thanks MaryAnn


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 14, 2011)

I tried to about 20 days ago, and didn't hear back.  I sent Niky a follow up about 10 days ago and she responded to tell me that they have been having ISP problems due to the rainy season.  I sent a new email today - we will see if she gets it and responds.  She told me to follow up every 48 hours if I do not hear from her.


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 15, 2011)

Sent the pay instruction yesterday and got confirmation from Sudwala this morning.  Send Niky another email.  Still no school calendar, though.


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 15, 2011)

Appear to have gotten an 8.406 ZAR to 1 USD exchange rate - really thrilled with that!


----------



## cedars (Dec 15, 2011)

I have sent another a couple of days ago-still nothing.  What email are you using for Niky??Thanks MaryAnn


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 15, 2011)

levies1@royalhservices.com, and cc to niky@royalhservices.com.


----------

